# 18 month old only says three words



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Okay, I kinda know I'm being silly worrying about this...but someone please reassure me.

Dd2 is 18 months, 1 week old. She says mama, papa, and bah-bah (bye-bye). I think she's said "book" once or twice, but I'm not sure.

I keep reading that kids her age should be saying more words than this. My oldest certainly said a lot at this age.

Dd2 hears and understand everything, so it's not a hearing problem.

I'm being a goober worrying about this...right?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there. This toddler forum is constantly hosting threads about language in toddlers. I don't _think_ you have too much to worry about, but you may consider Early Intervention.

My DS is 17 months old and has about 6 words. At 12 months old, he didn't say a word, and 2 peds told me to get a speech evaluation. I waited until he was 13 months (and still not talking). I called up the state Early Intervention and have been working through them. It has been a very slow process. Tomorrow I finally have the speech evaluation!!







: (They already did a developmental evaluation). My thing is to be "safer than sorry" when it comes to language development. However, I am trying to be laid back about it because I have learned that many toddlers, esp boys, don't talk until after they are 2. Many have "language explosions" around 18 months. If you are concerned, I'd ask your pediatrician what he/she thinks and then consult EI, which is free (in most states). Good luck.


----------



## PrairieBohemian (Aug 31, 2004)

uh, my 2.5 year old has maybe 30-50 words and certainly no sentences other than "whereareyou?". I just accept he is a slow talker and doesn't seem mentally impaired so I trust it will all come together when he's ready. I am not considering any interventions at this time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i started worrying around then, too... ds had had a few words since before 12 mo, but mostly stopped saying them. he had a couple dozen signs and could follow spoken requests, so language was working for him, just not speech yet. he wasn't even saying mama or dada yet. i think he was at "moo" "vroom" "uh-oh" and had lost "duck."

well... he's 21 months now and starting to talk in 3 word sentences, starting to use verbs... doing great! i think at 18 months it's hard to say which way things will break - she could be on the verge of an explosion, or she could need some extra help. i would tend to be encouraged by the fact that she has some words.. and if there are other indicators like we had with our ds, then i would feel even more encouraged


----------



## mmfoote (Mar 6, 2006)

My son didn't even say Mama until he was 19 mos! I used to wish he would talk more...Now he's 33 mos. and I wish he'd be quiet for just a few minutes!!!









I agree with the pp - there could be a language explosion or it could be a developmental issue, but I woul let it play out a little longer and see what happens before getting too concerned.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

My dd is in the same boat sort of. When she was 18 months, she only said a few words. She had no words at a year so it was an improvement (which is what I was personally watching for... progress). Steadily since those few words at 18 months she has progressed to about 15 words at 19 months. It seems like every day I hear her trying to mimic a new word... so I guess it's our little explosion.

I started to get nervous when that magic 18 month mark hit too... but I decided to give it a couple more months until I decided to go with EI or not... with her progress, if it keeps up and she is saying more words by 20 months, I think she'll be just fine









Do you feel that your dd is progressing? Do you feel comfortable giving it a little more time and seeing how it goes? My dd literally went from one or two words here and there to saying at least 15 understandable words a day now... in the span of almost two months

I know everything will work out... but us mamas get worried sometimes!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I was really worried about my DS when he was this age as well and now that he is about 23 months, he is beginning to talk a lot more. I have read that second children typically talk later than the first child. I wouldn't worry too much about it now, just keep reading to and talking to your child. If language doesn't increase, you could get DD evaluated--it's usually free and they can usually give you some helpful hints for increasing speech!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Here's the standard reference I give for parents who are worried. It's a good article about when to be concerned.
The Late Talker: When silence isn't golden

At 18 months, I'd be mildly concerned. I would have her hearing checked, even if you THINK she can hear. Fluid in the ears can go undetected and wreak havoc on a child's abilty to hear language sounds (even if they can hear other sounds OK).

Then I'd look at her overall communication -- does she point? Does she gesture? Does she understand? Does babble a lot? If she does, I'd take a wait and see attitude for the next 2 months or so. I'd hope to see a lot more language soon. If she doesn't gesture or point, I'd have her evaluated now. Ditto for babbling. Ditto for understanding. If by 20 months she hasn't got more than 10 words, I'd have her evaluated.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My daughter at 18 months had 4 words (at 12 months she could meow, but that was it). However, I wasn't concerned yet because she understood *everything* we said to her (and I mean this kid could follow fairly complex directions) but would just giggle if we asked her to repeat words.

She's now 21 months and has 30 words. Right now she's adding words at the rate of one every two days. She'll repeat any word she feels comfortable with. She was just waiting until *she* was ready to speak. She hit all her milestones this way - none of the working hard at it, she'd just one day *do* it, and never look back.

My advice is to look at the big picture rather than just the # of words she can say. If you are really worried, have her hearing tested and her speech evaluated. It never hurts to be sure.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks, Ladies. I appreciate all the comments.

I need to take her in to the pedi soon anyway, so I may as well bring it up. She seems to be a smart little cookie and can follow simple directions. I *think* she's okay, but I am concerned. She doesn't really babble that much...but maybe that's because her big sister is constantly talking?


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Here's the standard reference I give for parents who are worried. It's a good article about when to be concerned.
The Late Talker: When silence isn't golden



Thanks for this link. That was a very informative read. I'm not so worried now, but I will bring this up at our next pedi visit.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

My ds had one word "arf" up until he was 22 mos. (He had said other words, but only once each, and only very rarely). At 22 mos, he had 3. At 23 mos he had 6. About 2 weeks before he turned 2yo, he had so many words I couldn't keep track, and he's still learning new words every day. He has said two word sentences.
He could communicate very well at 18 mos, just not speaking. He had a bunch of signs he used. And he could understand an amazing amount! His pedi referred us to a speech therapist. We didn't go. My instincts told me that there was NOTHING wrong with him, at all (though I did have the occasional "what if" thought). Dp's too. (I guess I'm saying that part because if YOU feel there is something wrong, get it checked out)

I think instincts matter more than the charts at this point.


----------



## Braylynnesmom (Sep 28, 2005)

At 18 months my daughter didn't say any words! Now at 23 months she tries to repeat everything you say to her, although you can't understand them. She says a lot of things clearly though.

My husband didn't talk till he was 36 months old...

As long as your child understands you, that matters more than talking.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

my son was a really late talker. just discuss it with the ped if you are worried.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

My oldest, now 3.5 was in about the same boat. She was 2.5 before she showed any real interest in talking. She had a few words, but was more likely to point, then cry, then have a complete breakdown because I didn't understand her.
I took her to a speach therapist. She wasn't behind in any other way, so the therapist wasn't too concerned. She still doesn't speak as well as other kids her age, but I think it comes in it's own time. Just keep an eye out for other developmental problems.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My favorite story to tell whne someone brings this up is this
My friend's daughter had very few words. All of which were words only to her mom. "Pssssh" was please. That sort of thing. My friend did not want to take her daughter to a speech therapist but finally gave in. She made the appointment and the week beofre she was to go her daughter turned to me and said,
"Actually Valerelie I do not want baby michael to touch my pants. "









I said, "Rachel I think she's fine!"


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

my older ds only had 1 word that he learned right around 18 or 19 months old - more. (moy was how it was pronounced) We were a little worried but then right after he turned 2 he had this language burst and was talking in complete sentences!







Everbody would comment on what a wonderful vocabulary and how well he spoke, it was so wierd since he hadn't said much other than grunts, whines and baby babble just a few months before!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Check out the following poll: http://www.babycenter.com/poll/12133...20060925:0:0:0. 120,170 people have taken it. ds is not-quite 18 months, and he has language delays, so I was surprised to see that he is in the majority.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my DS had very few words at 18mo. (mama, dada, kitty,sissy) he really didn't take off with his speech until around 22-23mo. now at 2.5 he says probably on average 5 new words daily. he knows 100's of words now & speaks in sentences


----------



## OriginalGirlGamer (Jan 11, 2006)

My son is 22 months and only says Yum Yum, last doc visit resulted in DS being sent to speech therapy.


----------

